# Black lemo



## VandaL (10/12/14)

Any local retailers getting these in stock this year?


----------



## VapeSnow (10/12/14)

Also looking for a black one. This is the bast tank ever!!!  So far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (11/12/14)

We will be re-stocked on the Lemo, in black and stainless, as well as Drop and tall size by latest Wednesday, 17 December.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL (11/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> We will be re-stocked on the Lemo, in black and stainless, as well as Drop and tall size by latest Wednesday, 17 December.


May I prepay for a black drop? Really want one of those would be great to get it Thursday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (11/12/14)

Sure, send @VapeGrrl a pm, she'll give you the details.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (16/12/14)

@JakesSA did you get stock of the black Lemo. 

Or anybody else have stock of the black one?

Im using the silver one now and by far the best tank ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (16/12/14)

Vapegrrl says they should be in tomorrow, latest Thursday. Can't wait for mine


----------



## VapeSnow (16/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Vape girl says they should be in tomorrow, latest Thursday. Can't wait for mine


There is no stock on there site?


----------



## VandaL (16/12/14)

I don't think they physically have them atm, but courier should deliver within the next 2 days


----------



## VapeSnow (16/12/14)

VandaL said:


> I don't think they physically have them atm, but courier should deliver within the next 2 days


Aaah cool. Thx ill contact them.


----------



## Daniel (16/12/14)

I have all but given up on a black Lemo Drop , great stuff will Pm @VapeGrrl


----------



## Daniel (17/12/14)

@JakesSA @VapeGrrl , pm'd both of you pls hold a black Lemo Drop for me will go perfect on my Evic


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

I suppose the preciouseseses haven't arrived. Didn't get a shipping notice


----------



## Daniel (17/12/14)

thanks @VandaL , any idea on price ?


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

I think R500 , I paid for an Atlantis sleeve, black leemo and shipping came to R680


----------



## Daniel (17/12/14)

ah yes found it on the site ....


----------



## RIEFY (18/12/14)

when will you guys have stock of the black lemo drop?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VandaL (18/12/14)

@VapeGrrl have they come in?


----------



## DoubleD (22/12/14)

@VapeGrrl Im also looking for a black drop.  sounds like those liquorish drops you get lol


----------



## VapeGrrl (23/12/14)

Heheh, the black Drops have come and gone I'm afraid, we will be placing another order but we only expect to receive them mid January.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/12/14)

We have one Black Lemo (not drop) still in stock:
http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/Eleaf-Lemo


----------

